# PC Games



## IsaacNewton

Salutations and Excalibur.

I am looking for one or two new PC games to waste time on. Please don't post more than two thank you.

A strategy game that is Expert to Grognard in difficulty. I've had War In The Pacific for ten years and the depth in that is what I'm looking for. Something to play a turn or two each day. I like the detail. WITP: Admiral's Edition is also 9 years old so am looking for something new. I have Civil War II and Cities Skylines. MEH. Men of War Assault Squad 2 is great but also getting dated and have played through enough mods.

Also looking for a First Person Shooter like Far Cry 3-4. Open world, good story, a lot of depth and replay. FC3 and FC4 were great fun. The new Tomb Raiders were also very good. Call of Duty seems too scripted now. I think open world gaming is where it's at. I still have fun driving around FC3 crashing pirate roadblocks and having chases and firefights and using a bow long distance, and having to correct for arrow fall is good stuff.

I've searched Uplay, Origin, Steam, Ubisoft and other sites but the offerings are also MEH. FC5 is due out in 2 months so will have to check that out. If they have just repackaged FC3 and FC4, with the same sounds and upgrade trees but made to look different I'll wait a year and get it for $7.99 on sale. I hate it when developers get lazy and just put out something that 'looks' new just to milk money out of the old engine.

I have to say FC3 ruined things for many games to me, that one is so much fun it's hard to go back to more scripted games like COD or BField.

Any suggestions?


----------



## frigidweirdo

IsaacNewton said:


> Salutations and Excalibur.
> 
> I am looking for one or two new PC games to waste time on. Please don't post more than two thank you.
> 
> A strategy game that is Expert to Grognard in difficulty. I've had War In The Pacific for ten years and the depth in that is what I'm looking for. Something to play a turn or two each day. I like the detail. WITP: Admiral's Edition is also 9 years old so am looking for something new. I have Civil War II and Cities Skylines. MEH. Men of War Assault Squad 2 is great but also getting dated and have played through enough mods.
> 
> Also looking for a First Person Shooter like Far Cry 3-4. Open world, good story, a lot of depth and replay. FC3 and FC4 were great fun. The new Tomb Raiders were also very good. Call of Duty seems too scripted now. I think open world gaming is where it's at. I still have fun driving around FC3 crashing pirate roadblocks and having chases and firefights and using a bow long distance, and having to correct for arrow fall is good stuff.
> 
> I've searched Uplay, Origin, Steam, Ubisoft and other sites but the offerings are also MEH. FC5 is due out in 2 months so will have to check that out. If they have just repackaged FC3 and FC4, with the same sounds and upgrade trees but made to look different I'll wait a year and get it for $7.99 on sale. I hate it when developers get lazy and just put out something that 'looks' new just to milk money out of the old engine.
> 
> I have to say FC3 ruined things for many games to me, that one is so much fun it's hard to go back to more scripted games like COD or BField.
> 
> Any suggestions?



The best strategy game is Civilization. I've got 6 at the moment, 5 is also really good. If you've player Far Cry 4 your computer will easily be able to play both of those. 

First person shooters like Fry Cry, well, nothing comes as good as Far Cry 3, but maybe you could consider Grand Theft Auto. I like it, not as much as Far Cry 3, I'm playing Far Cry 4 at the moment and have Grand Theft Auto 5 waiting to play after I finish that, might be in a year.


----------



## BlackFlag

Witcher 3 could be the best game ever made


----------



## Bleipriester

Strategy: Galactic Civilizations III (look out for the dlcs)
FC 5 is coming.


----------



## Moonglow

I've not found to many games that interest me in years....


----------



## IsaacNewton

I haven't played any of the Civ games, they look good I will check Youtube for Civ 5 and 6 gameplay. I'm not much into Assassin's Creed or Witcher though both look very well done. I have Galactic Civs 3 and after playing 3-4 hours it doesn't have enough depth for my taste. Again it isn't a bad game by any stretch. Waiting to see if FC5 is just a re-skinned clone of FC3 and 4. 

Red Dead Redemption was very good and RDR 2 that is due out this year looks great as well but no pc! WTH is that!? Uncharted 4, The Last Of Us, a new game called Days Gone all very good but not ported to pc which I frigin hate as I only run games on PC. 

I'd like to see a war game with modern graphics but open world like FC3 and 4. I, probably like others, used to play almost any game that came out the last 25 years or so but as you get older I find it has to be very well done or I don't want to waste my time on it. I really love the flightsim games like IL2 and it's variations as well as FSX (waiting on a successor which likely won't arrive. Time to go to X-Plane or Pr3pared I guess). 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MaryL

Grim Fandango on STEAM. Manny is so cute...


----------



## Bleipriester

IsaacNewton said:


> I haven't played any of the Civ games, they look good I will check Youtube for Civ 5 and 6 gameplay. I'm not much into Assassin's Creed or Witcher though both look very well done. I have Galactic Civs 3 and after playing 3-4 hours it doesn't have enough depth for my taste. Again it isn't a bad game by any stretch. Waiting to see if FC5 is just a re-skinned clone of FC3 and 4.
> 
> Red Dead Redemption was very good and RDR 2 that is due out this year looks great as well but no pc! WTH is that!? Uncharted 4, The Last Of Us, a new game called Days Gone all very good but not ported to pc which I frigin hate as I only run games on PC.
> 
> I'd like to see a war game with modern graphics but open world like FC3 and 4. I, probably like others, used to play almost any game that came out the last 25 years or so but as you get older I find it has to be very well done or I don't want to waste my time on it. I really love the flightsim games like IL2 and it's variations as well as FSX (waiting on a successor which likely won't arrive. Time to go to X-Plane or Pr3pared I guess).
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Not war but zombie epidemic is Dying Light. There´s a big open world and you start with table-legs ect as weapons but you´ll get your first firearms soon. There are skill-trees to unlock and the graphics are quite good.


----------



## HaShev

IsaacNewton said:


> Salutations and Excalibur.
> 
> I am looking for one or two new PC games to waste time on. Please don't post more than two thank you.
> 
> A strategy game that is Expert to Grognard in difficulty. I've had War In The Pacific for ten years and the depth in that is what I'm looking for. Something to play a turn or two each day. I like the detail. WITP: Admiral's Edition is also 9 years old so am looking for something new. I have Civil War II and Cities Skylines. MEH. Men of War Assault Squad 2 is great but also getting dated and have played through enough mods.
> 
> Also looking for a First Person Shooter like Far Cry 3-4. Open world, good story, a lot of depth and replay. FC3 and FC4 were great fun. The new Tomb Raiders were also very good. Call of Duty seems too scripted now. I think open world gaming is where it's at. I still have fun driving around FC3 crashing pirate roadblocks and having chases and firefights and using a bow long distance, and having to correct for arrow fall is good stuff.
> 
> I've searched Uplay, Origin, Steam, Ubisoft and other sites but the offerings are also MEH. FC5 is due out in 2 months so will have to check that out. If they have just repackaged FC3 and FC4, with the same sounds and upgrade trees but made to look different I'll wait a year and get it for $7.99 on sale. I hate it when developers get lazy and just put out something that 'looks' new just to milk money out of the old engine.
> 
> I have to say FC3 ruined things for many games to me, that one is so much fun it's hard to go back to more scripted games like COD or BField.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Game:Risk
Good for wasting an hour or so but there's also a certain mode that longates the game if you need to waste 2 hours or so.

Game:Unreal Tournament 
Capture the Flag mode can waste an hour or so, more at difficult levels, but motion sickness can kick in with all the jumpy movement.  Great AI in those series makes it challenging and keeps you drawn in.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Risk is too simple these days. I played the hell out of that game long ago as a board game. 
Fandango, isn't that a really old release? Also a bit too art-house for me. Very cool to look at.  
Dying Light looks good as far as graphics and gameplay go. I tried I Am Alive a whilte back but the mechanics in the game didn't work well. This is why Far Cry 3 and after have made it tough for new titles. If the mechanics of the game don't work well it's like going backwards. FC3 and 4 the mechanics are fluid and work great. I'm not a real zombie fan but if done well I can live with it. Dead Island the mechanics were also a little clunky. No go. I'll check for a demo of Dying Light. 

As I said I've grown rather picky about what to spend time on these days, probably to my own detriment, but I absolutely refuse to play a game where you have to repeat something over and over because the game mechanics aren't well done. Also why I like open world games now, it is open world! 

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## MisterBeale

You could give Guild Wars 2 a try.  It is what I am currently addicted to while I am waiting for them to upgrade Civilization 6 to a playable game.  

It took them a few years to make Civilization 5 as good as Civilization 4.

You can try it here for free, if you like it, you can then purchase the upgrades.

Play For Free Today – GuildWars2.com


----------



## Marion Morrison

UO


----------



## IsaacNewton

PC Gaming, News & Reviews, Voice & Video Chat, Mplayer Entertainment

Anyone that played pc games in the 90's knows what MPlayer was. It has been resurrected. I was on a Links Golf team for three or four years and the multiplayer was just great fun. Everything went through MPlayer. So where exactly did the last 20 years go?


----------



## MisterBeale

I'm already addicted enough to this game I am in.

Apparently there are three different chat programs players use.  The guild I am in uses the most updated tech, apparently Skype is SOO last decade.

lol

My kid really likes the fast past action part, I'm too old for that.    I like the strategy, the chat, the community, the crafting. ..  And, well, the evolving story.   Oh hell, there is just too much and something for everyone.

This review was made six years ago when you had to pay for it, like I said, the base game is free now. . .


----------



## MisterBeale

In the early 90's I was playing on MUD's at Uni before they had the internet via university networks.

After school, I was too busy for video games till after I settled down a bit.


----------



## IsaacNewton

MisterBeale said:


> I'm already addicted enough to this game I am in.
> 
> Apparently there are three different chat programs players use.  The guild I am in uses the most updated tech, apparently Skype is SOO last decade.
> 
> lol
> 
> My kid really likes the fast past action part, I'm too old for that.    I like the strategy, the chat, the community, the crafting. ..  And, well, the evolving story.   Oh hell, there is just too much and something for everyone.
> 
> This review was made six years ago when you had to pay for it, like I said, the base game is free now. . .



I like strategy games like this, isn't there Guild Wars 3 and 4 out now? And I agree on the fast paced online RTS games they leave little to enjoy between frantic building and attacking/defending. Age of Empires was like that and various people always had some special hack they did where they'd cheat the system. After a while it's like ok you don't really want to play the game you want to semi-cheat with people that haven't played 1000 hours like you have.


----------



## MisterBeale

IsaacNewton said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already addicted enough to this game I am in.
> 
> Apparently there are three different chat programs players use.  The guild I am in uses the most updated tech, apparently Skype is SOO last decade.
> 
> lol
> 
> My kid really likes the fast past action part, I'm too old for that.    I like the strategy, the chat, the community, the crafting. ..  And, well, the evolving story.   Oh hell, there is just too much and something for everyone.
> 
> This review was made six years ago when you had to pay for it, like I said, the base game is free now. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like strategy games like this, isn't there Guild Wars 3 and 4 out now? And I agree on the fast paced online RTS games they leave little to enjoy between frantic building and attacking/defending. Age of Empires was like that and various people always had some special hack they did where they'd cheat the system. After a while it's like ok you don't really want to play the game you want to semi-cheat with people that haven't played 1000 hours like you have.
Click to expand...


No, just expansions to number 2.  New versions would separate and spread out the player base.  Instead, they focus on the current version, creating new story and new content. 

I also think the reason is, in order to get the most players on-line and playing, they want to limit the specs of the PC that is needed to Play. 

I remember when GW2 was first released, we could not even play it, our machines were too slow, we played GW for several years before our machines died and we bought new ones.

And then, like you, we were searching for a multi-player communal game.

STEAM has pretty much cornered the market in PC gaming, except for MMO gaming.

That left us with a few choices.  Did we want to have an RPG flavor, or an RTS flavor?  It really came down to World of War craft (monthly sub. .  no thanks,) Starcraft, or Guild Wars 2, and there are a few other smaller ones.  We had played Runescape many many years ago. .  but meh, we had much more powerful machines now.

When you are gaming, and you want community, you pretty much have to go where the people, (the young) are.

I searched for a long time on STEAM to see what was the most popular and we weren't really into the FPS type games. . . those just get repetitive and dull.  If you are into the call of duty or Fall Out type, there are plenty out there to choose from, not much time for cooperation and community with that type though, IMO.  I like to form community to play against the game, not others. . .  but you can get the PvP with GW2 as well.

I have heard of folks trying to cheat on GW2, but there is a moderation team that will find out, and they have banned folks for it, and players are aware, they don't like it, and thus, they don't do it.

I've played less than a year.  Most of the time I play in player vs. environment.  Occasionally I will enter world vs. world where one server battles another server, that is hella fun.  My guild isn't really active in that aspect, not yet really.  That really requires Teamspeak, skype, or that other app I was talking about.  The server I am playing on, _Eredon Terrace, _is currently ranked forth from the bottom.  I don't care about it that much, since I am not competitive. (The upside is, I have less problems with logging in than the more busy and popular servers, which is why I am there.)  However, since I have played so much Civ 5, I have SO many ideas to help out the guild I am in when I am ready to focus more on that aspect.  I will contact my guild leader when I am ready.  I think what it will take is communication between guilds, currently, I don't think there is any.  The folks in WvW are great at hack and slash, but I see no overall strategy.

I really do like the WvW, which incorporates elements of high strategy warfare, with large, and I mean sometimes groups of 30 or 40 players vs another 30 or 40 other players, with siege craft.  It really is quite exciting trying to hold or siege a castle against another group.  Or joining an elite group of spies or harassers trying to cut off the supply to a castle. . . .


----------



## MisterBeale

Oh, I also forgot to mention, before we went with GW2, we almost went with ARMA 3, that is an open world FPS.

I am just old and don't have the coordination for that.

But it might interest you.


Arma 3


----------



## Ringel05

IsaacNewton said:


> Salutations and Excalibur.
> 
> I am looking for one or two new PC games to waste time on. Please don't post more than two thank you.
> 
> A strategy game that is Expert to Grognard in difficulty. I've had War In The Pacific for ten years and the depth in that is what I'm looking for. Something to play a turn or two each day. I like the detail. WITP: Admiral's Edition is also 9 years old so am looking for something new. I have Civil War II and Cities Skylines. MEH. Men of War Assault Squad 2 is great but also getting dated and have played through enough mods.
> 
> Also looking for a First Person Shooter like Far Cry 3-4. Open world, good story, a lot of depth and replay. FC3 and FC4 were great fun. The new Tomb Raiders were also very good. Call of Duty seems too scripted now. I think open world gaming is where it's at. I still have fun driving around FC3 crashing pirate roadblocks and having chases and firefights and using a bow long distance, and having to correct for arrow fall is good stuff.
> 
> I've searched Uplay, Origin, Steam, Ubisoft and other sites but the offerings are also MEH. FC5 is due out in 2 months so will have to check that out. If they have just repackaged FC3 and FC4, with the same sounds and upgrade trees but made to look different I'll wait a year and get it for $7.99 on sale. I hate it when developers get lazy and just put out something that 'looks' new just to milk money out of the old engine.
> 
> I have to say FC3 ruined things for many games to me, that one is so much fun it's hard to go back to more scripted games like COD or BField.
> 
> Any suggestions?


When I'm really bored and just want some relatively mindless bang, bang, shoot-em-up I fire up my old Operation Blockade.  

This is the start, your weapons (and the enemy's) get progressively better.


----------



## harmonica

what about ARMA 3 multiplayer? many different vehicles/weapons
..Eve Online is the ultimate open world/sandbox game--but it's a space game--high learning curve...it takes months just to be a rookie


----------



## IsaacNewton

MisterBeale said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already addicted enough to this game I am in.
> 
> Apparently there are three different chat programs players use.  The guild I am in uses the most updated tech, apparently Skype is SOO last decade.
> 
> lol
> 
> My kid really likes the fast past action part, I'm too old for that.    I like the strategy, the chat, the community, the crafting. ..  And, well, the evolving story.   Oh hell, there is just too much and something for everyone.
> 
> This review was made six years ago when you had to pay for it, like I said, the base game is free now. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like strategy games like this, isn't there Guild Wars 3 and 4 out now? And I agree on the fast paced online RTS games they leave little to enjoy between frantic building and attacking/defending. Age of Empires was like that and various people always had some special hack they did where they'd cheat the system. After a while it's like ok you don't really want to play the game you want to semi-cheat with people that haven't played 1000 hours like you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just expansions to number 2.  New versions would separate and spread out the player base.  Instead, they focus on the current version, creating new story and new content.
> 
> I also think the reason is, in order to get the most players on-line and playing, they want to limit the specs of the PC that is needed to Play.
> 
> I remember when GW2 was first released, we could not even play it, our machines were too slow, we played GW for several years before our machines died and we bought new ones.
> 
> And then, like you, we were searching for a multi-player communal game.
> 
> STEAM has pretty much cornered the market in PC gaming, except for MMO gaming.
> 
> That left us with a few choices.  Did we want to have an RPG flavor, or an RTS flavor?  It really came down to World of War craft (monthly sub. .  no thanks,) Starcraft, or Guild Wars 2, and there are a few other smaller ones.  We had played Runescape many many years ago. .  but meh, we had much more powerful machines now.
> 
> When you are gaming, and you want community, you pretty much have to go where the people, (the young) are.
> 
> I searched for a long time on STEAM to see what was the most popular and we weren't really into the FPS type games. . . those just get repetitive and dull.  If you are into the call of duty or Fall Out type, there are plenty out there to choose from, not much time for cooperation and community with that type though, IMO.  I like to form community to play against the game, not others. . .  but you can get the PvP with GW2 as well.
> 
> I have heard of folks trying to cheat on GW2, but there is a moderation team that will find out, and they have banned folks for it, and players are aware, they don't like it, and thus, they don't do it.
> 
> I've played less than a year.  Most of the time I play in player vs. environment.  Occasionally I will enter world vs. world where one server battles another server, that is hella fun.  My guild isn't really active in that aspect, not yet really.  That really requires Teamspeak, skype, or that other app I was talking about.  The server I am playing on, _Eredon Terrace, _is currently ranked forth from the bottom.  I don't care about it that much, since I am not competitive. (The upside is, I have less problems with logging in than the more busy and popular servers, which is why I am there.)  However, since I have played so much Civ 5, I have SO many ideas to help out the guild I am in when I am ready to focus more on that aspect.  I will contact my guild leader when I am ready.  I think what it will take is communication between guilds, currently, I don't think there is any.  The folks in WvW are great at hack and slash, but I see no overall strategy.
> 
> I really do like the WvW, which incorporates elements of high strategy warfare, with large, and I mean sometimes groups of 30 or 40 players vs another 30 or 40 other players, with siege craft.  It really is quite exciting trying to hold or siege a castle against another group.  Or joining an elite group of spies or harassers trying to cut off the supply to a castle. . . .
Click to expand...


This may be the one I was thinking about. The Guild 3 – Official Website

And I'm not looking for a multiplayer game, because of the bizarre behavior of many online I prefer single player games with goo A.I. now. Every game I've played online like Call Of Duty there were always a never ending line of hackers and cheaters that ruined the thing.


----------



## IsaacNewton

MisterBeale said:


> Oh, I also forgot to mention, before we went with GW2, we almost went with ARMA 3, that is an open world FPS.
> 
> I am just old and don't have the coordination for that.
> 
> But it might interest you.
> 
> 
> Arma 3



I've been waiting for Arma 4 to come out for a while. Those games are much more reality based which I like.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ringel05 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salutations and Excalibur.
> 
> I am looking for one or two new PC games to waste time on. Please don't post more than two thank you.
> 
> A strategy game that is Expert to Grognard in difficulty. I've had War In The Pacific for ten years and the depth in that is what I'm looking for. Something to play a turn or two each day. I like the detail. WITP: Admiral's Edition is also 9 years old so am looking for something new. I have Civil War II and Cities Skylines. MEH. Men of War Assault Squad 2 is great but also getting dated and have played through enough mods.
> 
> Also looking for a First Person Shooter like Far Cry 3-4. Open world, good story, a lot of depth and replay. FC3 and FC4 were great fun. The new Tomb Raiders were also very good. Call of Duty seems too scripted now. I think open world gaming is where it's at. I still have fun driving around FC3 crashing pirate roadblocks and having chases and firefights and using a bow long distance, and having to correct for arrow fall is good stuff.
> 
> I've searched Uplay, Origin, Steam, Ubisoft and other sites but the offerings are also MEH. FC5 is due out in 2 months so will have to check that out. If they have just repackaged FC3 and FC4, with the same sounds and upgrade trees but made to look different I'll wait a year and get it for $7.99 on sale. I hate it when developers get lazy and just put out something that 'looks' new just to milk money out of the old engine.
> 
> I have to say FC3 ruined things for many games to me, that one is so much fun it's hard to go back to more scripted games like COD or BField.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm really bored and just want some relatively mindless bang, bang, shoot-em-up I fire up my old Operation Blockade.
> 
> This is the start, your weapons (and the enemy's) get progressively better.
Click to expand...


The submarine sim series Silent Hunter is great for this type of fighting. Get caught on the surface and you have to fight it out.


----------



## harmonica

IsaacNewton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salutations and Excalibur.
> 
> I am looking for one or two new PC games to waste time on. Please don't post more than two thank you.
> 
> A strategy game that is Expert to Grognard in difficulty. I've had War In The Pacific for ten years and the depth in that is what I'm looking for. Something to play a turn or two each day. I like the detail. WITP: Admiral's Edition is also 9 years old so am looking for something new. I have Civil War II and Cities Skylines. MEH. Men of War Assault Squad 2 is great but also getting dated and have played through enough mods.
> 
> Also looking for a First Person Shooter like Far Cry 3-4. Open world, good story, a lot of depth and replay. FC3 and FC4 were great fun. The new Tomb Raiders were also very good. Call of Duty seems too scripted now. I think open world gaming is where it's at. I still have fun driving around FC3 crashing pirate roadblocks and having chases and firefights and using a bow long distance, and having to correct for arrow fall is good stuff.
> 
> I've searched Uplay, Origin, Steam, Ubisoft and other sites but the offerings are also MEH. FC5 is due out in 2 months so will have to check that out. If they have just repackaged FC3 and FC4, with the same sounds and upgrade trees but made to look different I'll wait a year and get it for $7.99 on sale. I hate it when developers get lazy and just put out something that 'looks' new just to milk money out of the old engine.
> 
> I have to say FC3 ruined things for many games to me, that one is so much fun it's hard to go back to more scripted games like COD or BField.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm really bored and just want some relatively mindless bang, bang, shoot-em-up I fire up my old Operation Blockade.
> 
> This is the start, your weapons (and the enemy's) get progressively better.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The submarine sim series Silent Hunter is great for this type of fighting. Get caught on the surface and you have to fight it out.
Click to expand...

that was one of the best in that you could compete with destroyers of _Destroyer Command _with_ SH2_


----------



## MisterBeale

IsaacNewton said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also forgot to mention, before we went with GW2, we almost went with ARMA 3, that is an open world FPS.
> 
> I am just old and don't have the coordination for that.
> 
> But it might interest you.
> 
> 
> Arma 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for Arma 4 to come out for a while. Those games are much more reality based which I like.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I left the choice up to him.

I think the reason he decided against it, was no story.

He loved Mine Craft for a while, but it got dull b/c of lack of story.  He's got the same issues w/ Ark: Survival Evolved.


I don't understand these developers that make great open world environments, but then make no stories to go along with them.  You've got a great world, why not create a history and some characters, and then add a story?

We spend a good, 15 to 20% of our time playing the story.


----------



## MisterBeale

But then, the Civ series does okay w/o it, so I guess it is all up to personal taste.  I'd probably play Civ more with a story campaign outside of the scenarios.

Back in the day, I used to love Panzer General, and I have thought seriously about getting Panzer Corps.


----------



## dblack

I'll very highly recommend _The Witness_ by Jonathan Blow.


----------



## MisterBeale

harmonica said:


> what about ARMA 3 multiplayer? many different vehicles/weapons
> ..Eve Online is the ultimate open world/sandbox game--but it's a space game--high learning curve...it takes months just to be a rookie


Does Eve Online have a story mode?


----------



## harmonica

MisterBeale said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about ARMA 3 multiplayer? many different vehicles/weapons
> ..Eve Online is the ultimate open world/sandbox game--but it's a space game--high learning curve...it takes months just to be a rookie
> 
> 
> 
> Does Eve Online have a story mode?
Click to expand...

..no--but they have many, many different missions for single player
they are easy at first....I haven't gotten to the advanced missions
..so much different stuff to do I can't even begin to explain it ---a lot of it multiplayer
but you can build up a single player game
it's free, with limits
you get 3 characters and I think you can use the 3 to help each other somewhat
..it's got a market where you can just do that to make money


----------



## dblack

dblack said:


> I'll very highly recommend _The Witness_ by Jonathan Blow.



If you do play this, resist the urge to cheat, or lookup the solutions online. The designer has done a great job of giving you all the tools necessary to solve each puzzle. Often the clues are hidden in the environment itself, or appear later in the game.


----------



## Faun

It's old, but Empire Earth was one of my favorites.


----------



## harmonica

does anyone remember the old Indiana Jones game where it had an alligator in an under ground cavern??  there were a lot of puzzles you had to figure out.....that's the kind of game I would like to play again


----------



## IsaacNewton

The new versions of Tomb Raider are great, I was skeptical at first but the 2013 reboot with a young Lara shipwrecked on an island is very well done. Rise of the Tomb Raider a couple years ago is also very good though I think think the previous was better. 

Far Cry 5 is due out in a week or two, will have to see if they just reskinned the previous versions.


----------



## harmonica

MisterBeale said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about ARMA 3 multiplayer? many different vehicles/weapons
> ..Eve Online is the ultimate open world/sandbox game--but it's a space game--high learning curve...it takes months just to be a rookie
> 
> 
> 
> Does Eve Online have a story mode?
Click to expand...




IsaacNewton said:


> The new versions of Tomb Raider are great, I was skeptical at first but the 2013 reboot with a young Lara shipwrecked on an island is very well done. Rise of the Tomb Raider a couple years ago is also very good though I think think the previous was better.
> 
> Far Cry 5 is due out in a week or two, will have to see if they just reskinned the previous versions.


how would you rate FC4 multiplayer? I was thinking of getting that


----------



## IsaacNewton

harmonica said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about ARMA 3 multiplayer? many different vehicles/weapons
> ..Eve Online is the ultimate open world/sandbox game--but it's a space game--high learning curve...it takes months just to be a rookie
> 
> 
> 
> Does Eve Online have a story mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new versions of Tomb Raider are great, I was skeptical at first but the 2013 reboot with a young Lara shipwrecked on an island is very well done. Rise of the Tomb Raider a couple years ago is also very good though I think think the previous was better.
> 
> Far Cry 5 is due out in a week or two, will have to see if they just reskinned the previous versions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how would you rate FC4 multiplayer? I was thinking of getting that
Click to expand...


I didn't use multiplayer at all. The mechanics of the game are top notch though. Not sure what the mp maps look like.


----------



## dblack

Resident Evil 7 is really good, if you have a taste for horror. Especially creepy in VR.


----------



## IsaacNewton

dblack said:


> Resident Evil 7 is really good, if you have a taste for horror. Especially creepy in VR.



I'm not big on zombies etc but if well done I can hang. I watched some videos on Youtube of people playing through The Evil Within 2 I believe was the game. Creepy as hell.


----------



## Bleipriester

Playing Elex.


----------



## Montrovant

IsaacNewton said:


> The new versions of Tomb Raider are great, I was skeptical at first but the 2013 reboot with a young Lara shipwrecked on an island is very well done. Rise of the Tomb Raider a couple years ago is also very good though I think think the previous was better.
> 
> Far Cry 5 is due out in a week or two, will have to see if they just reskinned the previous versions.



I just bought the Tomb Raider reboot a few days ago, it was finally cheap enough for me.    I probably won't start it for a while, because I have so many games to play.  I'm playing the first Dead Space at the moment, it was free through Origin.  Steam may be the biggest game launching app, but I also use Origin, Uplay, and GOG, and all sometimes offer free games.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Montrovant said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new versions of Tomb Raider are great, I was skeptical at first but the 2013 reboot with a young Lara shipwrecked on an island is very well done. Rise of the Tomb Raider a couple years ago is also very good though I think think the previous was better.
> 
> Far Cry 5 is due out in a week or two, will have to see if they just reskinned the previous versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the Tomb Raider reboot a few days ago, it was finally cheap enough for me.    I probably won't start it for a while, because I have so many games to play.  I'm playing the first Dead Space at the moment, it was free through Origin.  Steam may be the biggest game launching app, but I also use Origin, Uplay, and GOG, and all sometimes offer free games.
Click to expand...


I also use Uplay, Origin and the others. I'll check Youtube for gameplay of the genre I like and try to find something of quality. My game choices are so narrow now that I haven't found anything I like in 6+ months that is new. Hoping FC5 breaks the streak.


----------



## Weatherman2020

I prefer realistic military strategy, action bores me.
And my go to place is Matrix games. Plethora of choices and always patching improvements. 

Operational Art of War 4
War in the Pacific 
Bombing the Reich
Harpoon
War in the East/West
Command Series


----------



## Montrovant

IsaacNewton said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new versions of Tomb Raider are great, I was skeptical at first but the 2013 reboot with a young Lara shipwrecked on an island is very well done. Rise of the Tomb Raider a couple years ago is also very good though I think think the previous was better.
> 
> Far Cry 5 is due out in a week or two, will have to see if they just reskinned the previous versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the Tomb Raider reboot a few days ago, it was finally cheap enough for me.    I probably won't start it for a while, because I have so many games to play.  I'm playing the first Dead Space at the moment, it was free through Origin.  Steam may be the biggest game launching app, but I also use Origin, Uplay, and GOG, and all sometimes offer free games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also use Uplay, Origin and the others. I'll check Youtube for gameplay of the genre I like and try to find something of quality. My game choices are so narrow now that I haven't found anything I like in 6+ months that is new. Hoping FC5 breaks the streak.
Click to expand...


I enjoy plenty of different games, finding ones I like isn't a problem for me.  My problem is deciding which of the many games I have to play next.


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new versions of Tomb Raider are great, I was skeptical at first but the 2013 reboot with a young Lara shipwrecked on an island is very well done. Rise of the Tomb Raider a couple years ago is also very good though I think think the previous was better.
> 
> Far Cry 5 is due out in a week or two, will have to see if they just reskinned the previous versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the Tomb Raider reboot a few days ago, it was finally cheap enough for me.    I probably won't start it for a while, because I have so many games to play.  I'm playing the first Dead Space at the moment, it was free through Origin.  Steam may be the biggest game launching app, but I also use Origin, Uplay, and GOG, and all sometimes offer free games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also use Uplay, Origin and the others. I'll check Youtube for gameplay of the genre I like and try to find something of quality. My game choices are so narrow now that I haven't found anything I like in 6+ months that is new. Hoping FC5 breaks the streak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy plenty of different games, finding ones I like isn't a problem for me.  My problem is deciding which of the many games I have to play next.
Click to expand...

Unlike me who does have a problem finding games I like.  I loved Blitzkrieg, Ultimate General: Gettysburg and Men of War Assault Squad I and II but really don't like the strategy games where the board is made up of hexagons.  I like a lot of FPS as long as it's not overly complicated or too difficult, I typically don't play for the challenge, mostly it's simply a kill pixels stress reliever event for me.........


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new versions of Tomb Raider are great, I was skeptical at first but the 2013 reboot with a young Lara shipwrecked on an island is very well done. Rise of the Tomb Raider a couple years ago is also very good though I think think the previous was better.
> 
> Far Cry 5 is due out in a week or two, will have to see if they just reskinned the previous versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the Tomb Raider reboot a few days ago, it was finally cheap enough for me.    I probably won't start it for a while, because I have so many games to play.  I'm playing the first Dead Space at the moment, it was free through Origin.  Steam may be the biggest game launching app, but I also use Origin, Uplay, and GOG, and all sometimes offer free games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also use Uplay, Origin and the others. I'll check Youtube for gameplay of the genre I like and try to find something of quality. My game choices are so narrow now that I haven't found anything I like in 6+ months that is new. Hoping FC5 breaks the streak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy plenty of different games, finding ones I like isn't a problem for me.  My problem is deciding which of the many games I have to play next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike me who does have a problem finding games I like.  I loved Blitzkrieg, Ultimate General: Gettysburg and Men of War Assault Squad I and II but really don't like the strategy games where the board is made up of hexagons.  I like a lot of FPS as long as it's not overly complicated or too difficult, I typically don't play for the challenge, mostly it's simply a kill pixels stress reliever event for me.........
Click to expand...


No hexagons?  But that leaves out Master of Monsters!


----------



## IsaacNewton

There was a 4x space game that came out about twenty years ago called Stars! that was epic. The AI didn't cheat and the game was still great to play. They were in development of it's successor but had some issue with Empire if I remember correctly. It is the only game I've played where the AI had to follow the same rules as the human user and it couldn't cheat. The paper manual for this game was an inch thick!

Haven't seen similar since.


----------



## harmonica

IsaacNewton said:


> There was a 4x space game that came out about twenty years ago called Stars! that was epic. The AI didn't cheat and the game was still great to play. They were in development of it's successor but had some issue with Empire if I remember correctly. It is the only game I've played where the AI had to follow the same rules as the human user and it couldn't cheat. The paper manual for this game was an inch thick!
> 
> Haven't seen similar since.


yes --the old PC game manuals and boxes were great/big!
I think  Falcon 4.0 was one of the largest
I remember MicroSoft Flight Sim had a big one
they went out of style fast--just a few years....??
What Are The Best Game Manuals?


----------



## IsaacNewton

harmonica said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a 4x space game that came out about twenty years ago called Stars! that was epic. The AI didn't cheat and the game was still great to play. They were in development of it's successor but had some issue with Empire if I remember correctly. It is the only game I've played where the AI had to follow the same rules as the human user and it couldn't cheat. The paper manual for this game was an inch thick!
> 
> Haven't seen similar since.
> 
> 
> 
> yes --the old PC game manuals and boxes were great/big!
> I think  Falcon 4.0 was one of the largest
> they went out of style fast--just a few years....??
> What Are The Best Game Manuals?
Click to expand...



Back when intelligence was needed to play a pc game. Look at that manual. You knew you got your money's worth by how long it took to learn the game! Even the game Sim Ant had a huge manual. Many of today's games, even though they put the manual on disc or even lazier you have to go to a website to view it, just have a simple click this type manual. This is one of the things that keeps me from playing a number of games today, you can't even learn how the game works with the manual they provide!


----------



## dblack

Any of you peeps playing in VR?


----------



## harmonica

IsaacNewton said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a 4x space game that came out about twenty years ago called Stars! that was epic. The AI didn't cheat and the game was still great to play. They were in development of it's successor but had some issue with Empire if I remember correctly. It is the only game I've played where the AI had to follow the same rules as the human user and it couldn't cheat. The paper manual for this game was an inch thick!
> 
> Haven't seen similar since.
> 
> 
> 
> yes --the old PC game manuals and boxes were great/big!
> I think  Falcon 4.0 was one of the largest
> they went out of style fast--just a few years....??
> What Are The Best Game Manuals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back when intelligence was needed to play a pc game. Look at that manual. You knew you got your money's worth by how long it took to learn the game! Even the game Sim Ant had a huge manual. Many of today's games, even though they put the manual on disc or even lazier you have to go to a website to view it, just have a simple click this type manual. This is one of the things that keeps me from playing a number of games today, you can't even learn how the game works with the manual they provide!
Click to expand...

yes--I didn't need any manual for the many FPS games
even FC1 and 2 were ''easy''
2 of my favorite games were _Mafia_ and _Call of Juarez 1 and 2--_no manual needed
...but as I've stated on the _Eve Online _game-it takes a lot of time to learn
I have to go to many videos just to learn the basics
 they have many _books _on how to play it!!
they have an Eve University that has online classes in class form
there are numerous lists/calculators/fitting lists/etc for _Eve_
https://www.amazon.com/EVE-Source-CCP-Games/dp/1616552719&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## PredFan

I played Civ 1, 2, and 3, but went to World of Warcraft when it came out and still play it exclusively.


----------



## harmonica

dblack said:


> Any of you peeps playing in VR?


no--but I'd like to


----------



## harmonica

this flight sim looks good...graphics are great
DCS world......but can you play as a tanker in the Normandy 1944??


> WWII, Vietnam, Gulf War and others. As examples of products progressing to completion for DCS, "Normandy 1944" is in final phase of development and "Persian Gulf" is close behind..


Digital Combat Simulator World


----------



## dblack

harmonica said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps playing in VR?
> 
> 
> 
> no--but I'd like to
Click to expand...


I was surprised. I picked up a PSVR that was mis-priced at target. Thought I'd just give it to my kids if I didn't like it. They're not getting it.


----------



## harmonica

dblack said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps playing in VR?
> 
> 
> 
> no--but I'd like to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was surprised. I picked up a PSVR that was mis-priced at target. Thought I'd just give it to my kids if I didn't like it. They're not getting it.
Click to expand...

one of the members here told me to get PC VR
you can do more than games and the controls are better


----------



## dblack

harmonica said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps playing in VR?
> 
> 
> 
> no--but I'd like to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was surprised. I picked up a PSVR that was mis-priced at target. Thought I'd just give it to my kids if I didn't like it. They're not getting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one of the members here told me to get PC VR
> you can do more than games and the controls are better
Click to expand...


I know the quality is better. Just costs a lot more.

I had to kind of ease into it. Racing games are a good place to start, because sitting in a vehicle that is moving is a common point of reference for most of us. But first person shooters and RPGs can be a bit disorienting - even to the point of nausea. The tricky bit is that your brain is getting all these visual signals that you're moving around in the "world", but there aren't the usual g-forces accompanying the movement.


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a 4x space game that came out about twenty years ago called Stars! that was epic. The AI didn't cheat and the game was still great to play. They were in development of it's successor but had some issue with Empire if I remember correctly. It is the only game I've played where the AI had to follow the same rules as the human user and it couldn't cheat. The paper manual for this game was an inch thick!
> 
> Haven't seen similar since.
> 
> 
> 
> yes --the old PC game manuals and boxes were great/big!
> I think  Falcon 4.0 was one of the largest
> I remember MicroSoft Flight Sim had a big one
> they went out of style fast--just a few years....??
> What Are The Best Game Manuals?
Click to expand...

I remember Super Eurofighter 2000. Its manual was also giant and it had almost a threefold keyboard layout.
Red Baron II had also a large manual but it was mostly history background, plane characteristics and explained aerial maneuvers. Worth reading.


----------



## harmonica

MisterBeale said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about ARMA 3 multiplayer? many different vehicles/weapons
> ..Eve Online is the ultimate open world/sandbox game--but it's a space game--high learning curve...it takes months just to be a rookie
> 
> 
> 
> Does Eve Online have a story mode?
Click to expand...

it has some basic missions, then advanced missions from level 1 -4
it has a long ''story'' mission based level called Sisters of Eve/Blood Stained Stars
The Blood-Stained Stars - UniWiki
Missions - UniWiki


----------



## MisterBeale

harmonica said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about ARMA 3 multiplayer? many different vehicles/weapons
> ..Eve Online is the ultimate open world/sandbox game--but it's a space game--high learning curve...it takes months just to be a rookie
> 
> 
> 
> Does Eve Online have a story mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has some basic missions, then advanced missions from level 1 -4
> it has a long ''story'' mission based level called Sisters of Eve/Blood Stained Stars
> The Blood-Stained Stars - UniWiki
> Missions - UniWiki
Click to expand...

It sounds a lot like GW2.  If I ever get tired of the current game I am into, I think I will give it a look see.

GW2 is a lot like novels and books though, it is constantly coming out with new, "seasons"  like a TV show or serial novels, every month for players to experience.  The story continually builds on past story, I am way behind.

They seem to increase in complexity and difficulty, which is fine for younger players, but I seem to need to actually do the crafting and other things which the game has available to improve my character, much in the same way I am sure your game has upgrades available for your ship.

And like your game, there is a free market where players buy and sell things.  Something for everyone.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Far Cry 5 came out on March 27th and I picked it up a few days ago. First off the graphics are ridiculous (on the good side). The map is huge and you wander around Montana hills, valleys, mountains etc... You can fish and it's quite enjoyable. References to preppers . The story is good, but if you are offended by the slightest outtake on Christianity it isn't for you. The game is about a religious cult in Montana that likes guns to say the least. I won't post up any spoilers. 

I like the Far Cry games for the free roam game-play and the huge highly detailed landscapes and atmosphere. I use stealth whenever possible and the compound bow is my weapon of choice. And you have to account for arrow drop on long shots. A ton of other weapons available of course. It's really cool though just wandering around in the world. It sounds like it should, animals act like they should. I'm surprised not all games have gone to open world free roam by now.


----------



## Weatherman2020

harmonica said:


> this flight sim looks good...graphics are great
> DCS world......but can you play as a tanker in the Normandy 1944??
> 
> 
> 
> WWII, Vietnam, Gulf War and others. As examples of products progressing to completion for DCS, "Normandy 1944" is in final phase of development and "Persian Gulf" is close behind..
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Combat Simulator World
Click to expand...

DCS has great graphics.


----------



## harmonica

Weatherman2020 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> this flight sim looks good...graphics are great
> DCS world......but can you play as a tanker in the Normandy 1944??
> 
> 
> 
> WWII, Vietnam, Gulf War and others. As examples of products progressing to completion for DCS, "Normandy 1944" is in final phase of development and "Persian Gulf" is close behind..
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Combat Simulator World
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DCS has great graphics.
Click to expand...

...yes..I got the free aircraft...but you have to pay for additional aircraft and scenery 
...the Normandy 1944 add on seems like it would be great.....you can also play as tanks and/or control the tanks/arty...


----------



## MisterBeale

IMO, graphics are over rated. 

If the mechanics and story aren't there, I'm not spending time on a game.


----------



## MisterBeale

So many B&W movies are better than the crap they put out today, in the same way, so many games they made for the commodore 64 and Apple II were better than the crap they are putting out today in just the sheer variety and creativity in things you could do. . . . 

Just my observation.


----------



## MisterBeale

harmonica said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps playing in VR?
> 
> 
> 
> no--but I'd like to
Click to expand...

I'm afraid it will give me motion sickness or vertigo.


----------



## IsaacNewton

After playing Far Cry 5 about half way through I'd advise against it. It forces you to progress through the story quickly and you end up with liberated areas that still have a ton of side missions left in them. The AI enemies are just reskinned from previous versions, including most of their actions, and there is a never ending supply of them shooting at you if you drive a 1/2 mile down the road. You attack one AI and 8 more show up instantly and kill you early on. It's tedious as hell. And the game is buggy as hell. It has a day/night cycle and after 25 hours of gameplay it got stuck in night mode.

Sad to say I would wait a year or more until this is $10-$15 and get it then. What a HUGE disappointment in the lackluster work they put into this game. I didn't finish it and am looking for something else.


----------



## dblack

God of War is coming out on PS next week. I might give that a try.


----------



## Montrovant

IsaacNewton said:


> After playing Far Cry 5 about half way through I'd advise against it. It forces you to progress through the story quickly and you end up with liberated areas that still have a ton of side missions left in them. The AI enemies are just reskinned from previous versions, including most of their actions, and there is a never ending supply of them shooting at you if you drive a 1/2 mile down the road. You attack one AI and 8 more show up instantly and kill you early on. It's tedious as hell. And the game is buggy as hell. It has a day/night cycle and after 25 hours of gameplay it got stuck in night mode.
> 
> Sad to say I would wait a year or more until this is $10-$15 and get it then. What a HUGE disappointment in the lackluster work they put into this game. I didn't finish it and am looking for something else.



Luckily for me, I always wait for games to get really cheap.


----------



## harmonica

Montrovant said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> After playing Far Cry 5 about half way through I'd advise against it. It forces you to progress through the story quickly and you end up with liberated areas that still have a ton of side missions left in them. The AI enemies are just reskinned from previous versions, including most of their actions, and there is a never ending supply of them shooting at you if you drive a 1/2 mile down the road. You attack one AI and 8 more show up instantly and kill you early on. It's tedious as hell. And the game is buggy as hell. It has a day/night cycle and after 25 hours of gameplay it got stuck in night mode.
> 
> Sad to say I would wait a year or more until this is $10-$15 and get it then. What a HUGE disappointment in the lackluster work they put into this game. I didn't finish it and am looking for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for me, I always wait for games to get really cheap.
Click to expand...

and then they will probably play ok on your PC


----------



## Montrovant

harmonica said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> After playing Far Cry 5 about half way through I'd advise against it. It forces you to progress through the story quickly and you end up with liberated areas that still have a ton of side missions left in them. The AI enemies are just reskinned from previous versions, including most of their actions, and there is a never ending supply of them shooting at you if you drive a 1/2 mile down the road. You attack one AI and 8 more show up instantly and kill you early on. It's tedious as hell. And the game is buggy as hell. It has a day/night cycle and after 25 hours of gameplay it got stuck in night mode.
> 
> Sad to say I would wait a year or more until this is $10-$15 and get it then. What a HUGE disappointment in the lackluster work they put into this game. I didn't finish it and am looking for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for me, I always wait for games to get really cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then they will probably play ok on your PC
Click to expand...


Yep, keeps me from needing anything top of the line.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

IsaacNewton said:


> Salutations and Excalibur.
> 
> I am looking for one or two new PC games to waste time on. Please don't post more than two thank you.
> 
> A strategy game that is Expert to Grognard in difficulty. I've had War In The Pacific for ten years and the depth in that is what I'm looking for. Something to play a turn or two each day. I like the detail. WITP: Admiral's Edition is also 9 years old so am looking for something new. I have Civil War II and Cities Skylines. MEH. Men of War Assault Squad 2 is great but also getting dated and have played through enough mods.
> 
> Also looking for a First Person Shooter like Far Cry 3-4. Open world, good story, a lot of depth and replay. FC3 and FC4 were great fun. The new Tomb Raiders were also very good. Call of Duty seems too scripted now. I think open world gaming is where it's at. I still have fun driving around FC3 crashing pirate roadblocks and having chases and firefights and using a bow long distance, and having to correct for arrow fall is good stuff.
> 
> I've searched Uplay, Origin, Steam, Ubisoft and other sites but the offerings are also MEH. FC5 is due out in 2 months so will have to check that out. If they have just repackaged FC3 and FC4, with the same sounds and upgrade trees but made to look different I'll wait a year and get it for $7.99 on sale. I hate it when developers get lazy and just put out something that 'looks' new just to milk money out of the old engine.
> 
> I have to say FC3 ruined things for many games to me, that one is so much fun it's hard to go back to more scripted games like COD or BField.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Strategy:
Darkest Dungeon 
Divinity Original Sin 1 & 2

FPS:
New Doom
Metro 2033


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salutations and Excalibur.
> 
> I am looking for one or two new PC games to waste time on. Please don't post more than two thank you.
> 
> A strategy game that is Expert to Grognard in difficulty. I've had War In The Pacific for ten years and the depth in that is what I'm looking for. Something to play a turn or two each day. I like the detail. WITP: Admiral's Edition is also 9 years old so am looking for something new. I have Civil War II and Cities Skylines. MEH. Men of War Assault Squad 2 is great but also getting dated and have played through enough mods.
> 
> Also looking for a First Person Shooter like Far Cry 3-4. Open world, good story, a lot of depth and replay. FC3 and FC4 were great fun. The new Tomb Raiders were also very good. Call of Duty seems too scripted now. I think open world gaming is where it's at. I still have fun driving around FC3 crashing pirate roadblocks and having chases and firefights and using a bow long distance, and having to correct for arrow fall is good stuff.
> 
> I've searched Uplay, Origin, Steam, Ubisoft and other sites but the offerings are also MEH. FC5 is due out in 2 months so will have to check that out. If they have just repackaged FC3 and FC4, with the same sounds and upgrade trees but made to look different I'll wait a year and get it for $7.99 on sale. I hate it when developers get lazy and just put out something that 'looks' new just to milk money out of the old engine.
> 
> I have to say FC3 ruined things for many games to me, that one is so much fun it's hard to go back to more scripted games like COD or BField.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Strategy:
> Darkest Dungeon
> Divinity Original Sin 1 & 2
> 
> FPS:
> New Doom
> Metro 2033
Click to expand...


Metro 2033 and Last Light Redux are 2 of the games waiting to be played in my Steam library.  

I don't know about difficult strategy games, but I've enjoyed games like Xcom and Shadowrun.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Latest Tomb Raider game out in September this year.


----------



## Montrovant

IsaacNewton said:


> Latest Tomb Raider game out in September this year.



I get annoyed at video game trailers without any actual gameplay.


----------



## evenflow1969

IsaacNewton said:


> Salutations and Excalibur.
> 
> I am looking for one or two new PC games to waste time on. Please don't post more than two thank you.
> 
> A strategy game that is Expert to Grognard in difficulty. I've had War In The Pacific for ten years and the depth in that is what I'm looking for. Something to play a turn or two each day. I like the detail. WITP: Admiral's Edition is also 9 years old so am looking for something new. I have Civil War II and Cities Skylines. MEH. Men of War Assault Squad 2 is great but also getting dated and have played through enough mods.
> 
> Also looking for a First Person Shooter like Far Cry 3-4. Open world, good story, a lot of depth and replay. FC3 and FC4 were great fun. The new Tomb Raiders were also very good. Call of Duty seems too scripted now. I think open world gaming is where it's at. I still have fun driving around FC3 crashing pirate roadblocks and having chases and firefights and using a bow long distance, and having to correct for arrow fall is good stuff.
> 
> I've searched Uplay, Origin, Steam, Ubisoft and other sites but the offerings are also MEH. FC5 is due out in 2 months so will have to check that out. If they have just repackaged FC3 and FC4, with the same sounds and upgrade trees but made to look different I'll wait a year and get it for $7.99 on sale. I hate it when developers get lazy and just put out something that 'looks' new just to milk money out of the old engine.
> 
> I have to say FC3 ruined things for many games to me, that one is so much fun it's hard to go back to more scripted games like COD or BField.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Civilization and left for dead!


----------



## Gray Schmidt

Grand Theft Auto V.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd wantin' to know...

... if dey's any nekid womens PC games?


----------

